#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Off Topic - General >  >  >  pollitcal correctnes?

## WretchedSpawn

what really ticks you off i mean seriusly i read in a paper that the red arrow display team couldent fly at the 2012 olympics cos its "too british" 

WTF i dont get it anyways yher what miffs you off?

----------


## imported_Anti

when your on the tube or a metro and some under class charv mother is swearing at her kids.

----------


## WretchedSpawn

haha yher her screamin n ballin n it jus makes the kid cry more

----------


## abecorvinus

stupid people, rude people, slow drivers, nonsmokers, and the government in general. especially the IRS

----------


## imported_Anti

:Smile:  i have two close mates and one family member that work for the tax office lmao.

i have to agree that non smokers that do the fake cough when you smoke near them piss me off.... whats worse is you need to stand in smoke zone to smoke and yet they still cough its like why the hell are you in a smoke zone...

----------


## WretchedSpawn

NUFF SEAD .....

----------


## abecorvinus

what is a smoke zone?

----------


## WretchedSpawn

i take it ya not a brit eh?

but yher smoke zones are areas you can smoke in anywhere else is illigal lol

----------


## abecorvinus

no i was born in Romaina but i now live in the US with my wife

----------


## imported_Anti

im a brit  :Smile:  we have smoke zones lol cant smoke in the pubs no more or in alot of public places...

----------


## WretchedSpawn

as a non smoker i like it but it never used to bother me to be honest but i know it bugs my wife majorly

----------


## Alexandriac

It seem as though smokers are being put down just about all over the world. To me there could be a lot worse things. I don't mind not smoking where non-smokers are but we too should be allowed to enjoy our smoke and meals with in a place while dinning.

----------


## abecorvinus

> im a brit  we have smoke zones lol cant smoke in the pubs no more or in alot of public places...


so you cant just smoke in public?

----------


## imported_Anti

"smoke-free" places will be public places and workplaces which are "enclosed or substantially enclosed".

So no more smoking in pubs, cinemas, offices, factories, shopping centres and on public transport. 

lol

----------


## Harlock

closed minded people, and disrespectful people as well, oh and people that dont use their smarts and make descisions that end up really bad

----------


## darkangel

ignorant people, judgemental/predjudiced people, people who try to force their religion down my throut, chavs, the nhs, the stupid government, controlling/manipulative people, backstabbers, betrayers... i could go on all day lol

----------


## antichrist superstar

the american government and illigal drugs. not the drugs themselves. more, the fact they are illigal. think. cocain is worth BILLIONS of dollars, why? because its hard to get. why is it hard to get? ITS ILLIGAL! so, making drugs illigal is just raising the price. and, you dont need to pass the 2nd grade to sell drugs. why should little timmy over here bother working hard in school, going to collage, then work in a bank and make an honest days work of money, that doesnt add up to ANY thing compaired to selling coke. when he could be selling drugs on the street for billions, you dont see bankers with solid gold on, you dont see bankers flying jets, and you dont see them living in HUGE houses with billions of dollars. and, on top of that, its not like making them illigal is keeping people from doing it.

another thing that i hate about the american government is that, they're are reports that they are dumping pharmacuticals into our clean drinking water!!! making up do who knows what!

----------


## MistressRayne

I dont like obnoxious kids who have to ruin places for people. There's a mall where I live that has an age limit set to 18 (which doesnt matter for me now since im turning 18 shortly) because a bunch of kids thought it would be funny to set small fires in there. Also, I can't leave flyers up around my house to find a stray cat a home because some kids were huddeled around it calling my house 10:30 at night, prank calling and lighting stuff off in the street.

----------


## isis

that jest pisses me off cause the nonsmokers always find a place where u can smoke and go their. yeah i dont smoke that much but i still hang out with my friends that smoke and they tell me sorry and i tell them dont worry about it i was wanting a sig but this is better.

----------


## isis

when people tell me iam going to hell i tell them ben ther done that and going to take you with me or i say hell was full so i came back or i cant go to hell they have a restraning order.

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> when people tell me iam going to hell i tell them ben ther done that and going to take you with me or i say hell was full so i came back or i cant go to hell they have a restraning order.


Now I like that answer Isis. I have to remember that next time someone gets on my case about my beliefs. Thanks.

----------


## Odin

People that don't share their Tootsie Pops 

Women in SUV's on cell phones

----------


## Sinistar666

Aha! Why does every sign in America have to be in both English and Spanish? Why can't people who come over here learn English? If I'm going to be in another country for more than 2 weeks, I'd definitely make damn sure that I learn a few phrases that'll help me get by like "Where's the nearest bar/pub?", "Got a light?", "The pen is on the table."

Yeah, smoking should at least be allowed in watering holes. Smoking and drinking definitely go hand-in-hand.

----------


## Sinistar666

And where the hell did the Room 101 thread go? I wanted to rant and rave!

----------


## Lady Dunsany

> And where the hell did the Room 101 thread go? I wanted to rant and rave!


 Kyrusfables had to delete it, there were problems.

----------

